# The 'PERFECT' Halloween CD



## Shenanigans (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey folks

I am wandering aimlessly around here in hopes of finding some advice!

Here's the deal:
I am puting together a 2-Part CD set to be sent to some far off friends/relatives in the hopes to bring the spirit of Halloween their way..

What songs (in your opinion) get you in to the Halloween Spirit?
Please comment and let me know what you think would make an awesome Halloween experience...

And I know I am being very vague.. this isn't for a 'party' but just a little gift to get them in to the groove of things 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Anything from the "Halloween" movie soundtrack is essential.


----------



## Usagi62 (Sep 22, 2010)

My advice is to start with the classics and go from there...Thiller by Michael Jackson, Somebody's Watching Me by Rockwell, Ghostbusters by Ray Parker Jr, Werewolvers of London by Warren Zevon, Monster Mash. 

Some more off beat songs that I like for Halloween would include Psycho Killer by the Talking Heads, Boris the Spider by The Who, Welcome to my Nightmare by Alice Cooper, Nightmare on my Street by the Fresh Prince, Cry Little Sister by Gerard McMann (from the Lost Boys soundtrack).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like different covers of popular songs. "Witchy Woman" by Kristin Chenowith, "Spooky" by Daniel Ash, any number of "Thriller" covers, "Season of the Witch" by Lou Rawls or Vanilla Fudge. 

There are also a huge number of mixes already available. Two of my favorites are "Spook Party" and "Ghoul arama" by Jason at Scar Stuff. Those mixes are brilliant. A guy called "alabamudclay" has several good mixes out too, but Jason's are my favorite.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Again, this is so subjective. 

Scan this thread for ideas:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/91948-index-halloween-songs.html


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I like different covers of popular songs. "Witchy Woman" by Kristin Chenowith, "Spooky" by Daniel Ash, any number of "Thriller" covers, "Season of the Witch" by Lou Rawls or Vanilla Fudge.
> 
> There are also a huge number of mixes already available. Two of my favorites are "Spook Party" and "Ghoul arama" by Jason at Scar Stuff. Those mixes are brilliant. A guy called "alabamudclay" has several good mixes out too, but Jason's are my favorite.



Hi! I've been looking everywhere for "Spooky Party" and "Ghoul-Arama".

Scar Stuff has removed the links, but someone must still have copies to share, please help if you know where I can get them.

Thanks,
flopo


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree with starting with the classics like Disney haunted house version 1979 and 1964 version.. but if you like some more modern music try dark Asylum all are free to down load on the internet.. Dark Asylum has their previous years music free but you have to pay for the this years music... really good music....


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

flopo said:


> Hi! I've been looking everywhere for "Spooky Party" and "Ghoul-Arama".
> 
> Scar Stuff has removed the links, but someone must still have copies to share, please help if you know where I can get them.
> 
> ...


Just checked and the links Jason put on this page still seem to be working? (two zip files)....

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/04/various-ghouls-spook-party-scar-stuff.html


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

When I click on the album covers, I just get a larger jpg. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

In Firefox, right click on the blue link (the album name) and select "Save Link As" (or left/right clicking album cover also working for me).

In IE, left click link or left clicking album cover is also working for me.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

OMG! I'm an idiot! Thank you. Now what kind of things can I share back?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

flopo said:


> OMG! I'm an idiot! Thank you. Now what kind of things can I share back?


You can't be an idiot if you have the sense to appreciate Jason's mixes....

Maybe some favorite song titles for Shenanigans, to get her friends into the spirit?


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Nope, I thought for a sec it was downloading but I was wrong. I'm in firefox and nothing is working, but my friend is sending them to me. Thank you for all your help. I just can't figure out why it won't work. It's still just a jpg or broken rar file.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay, just wanted to let y'all know, the problem is related to firefox (of course), it works in IE. Thank you guys so much


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Shenanigans said:


> Hey folks
> Here's the deal:
> I am puting together a 2-Part CD set to be sent to some far off friends/relatives in the hopes to bring the spirit of Halloween their way..
> 
> What songs (in your opinion) get you in to the Halloween Spirit?


What kind of mood are you trying to set? Scary, creepy, lively?


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

All, I like to listen while I write.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

flopo said:


> Okay, just wanted to let y'all know, the problem is related to firefox (of course), it works in IE. Thank you guys so much


If you're using Ad-Block Plus sometimes it will block an important part of the site which blocks you from downloading stuff. I've had this issue when my Ad-Block blocked a flash animation from megaupload and now that I accepted the flash animation it now lets me upload and download stuff from their site.


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

I use fire fox and had no problem downloading off the pics one file 96.7M and the other 104M two big files zipped... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

I have KIS, and while it's an awesom program, it has so many tributaries in it that interact with the fox. It's like being lost in a maze sometimes. Today just easier to use my old version of IE instead of figuring things out. I was lazy. One day I'll go back and see what's going on. I can't stand not knowing why something won't work.


----------



## pins and needles (Oct 13, 2010)

That song, "when your strange", by the doors I think? That is a cool song.


----------



## McSpooky (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a load of Halloween music over at Spooky Sound Pad, if you're interested.


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you. Everyone is being so helpful!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Toccata by Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

The song "My Daddy is a Vampire", by the Meteors, is a must. Available on iTunes.

Forget the Ghostbusters song, that's not scary.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I think it depends on the angle in which you are going for. I have a CD that has your typical run of the mill Halloween type songs like Thriller, Monster Mash, Ghostbusters, Purple People Eater, Time Warp... ect. These are fun "party songs" but are not what I use on actual Halloween. I tend to use more mood music and tracks from many from soundtracks including... Amityville Horror, Bram Stocker's Dracula, Brother's Grimm, Corpse Bride, Edward Scissor Hands, Friday The 13th, Chronicles Of Narnia, Casper, Harry Potter, Doctor Who, SharkBoy & LavaGirl, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pan's Labyrinth, Passion Of Christ, Sleepy Hollow, Stardust, Xfiles... etc. to name more than a few. lol


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

When I first started collecting, I had a CD each of "fun songs", "dark songs", and "kid songs". You just can't mix stuff like "Ghostbusters" with "Red Right Hand", or "Thriller" with "Haunted Dancehall".


----------



## flopo (Oct 12, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> When I first started collecting, I had a CD each of "fun songs", "dark songs", and "kid songs". You just can't mix stuff like "Ghostbusters" with "Red Right Hand", or "Thriller" with "Haunted Dancehall".



I see your point.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think anyone has suggested "Deadman's Party" by Oingo Boingo or "Weird Science" by Thomas Dolby yet (yes I grew up in the 80s.)


----------

